# Stradic Fk 4000



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Selling my stradic fk 4000 very light and i mean light use maybe a couple days of fishing asking 150 for it text 7578461406 for pictures local pick up only


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rmorris17 said:


> Selling my stradic fk 4000 very light and i mean light use maybe a couple days of fishing asking 150 for it text 7578461406 for pictures local pick up only



Where is "local" ?


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Sold


----------

